# Gross!



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

My hedgie Pokey has pooped on me 5 times now and pead? on me once!  Its sad because i've only had her for 2 days now. Its so disgusting!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

When you 1st take her out try putting her in the litter pan so she can do her duty :lol: this will help alot.


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

LarryT said:


> When you 1st take her out try putting her in the litter pan so she can do her duty :lol: this will help alot.


ok thanks


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep a tub of diaper wipes on the couch for quick cleanups, even though we have no baby people in the house. I have four baby hedgehogs and I took them all out to play last night, and they all pooped on me at the same time :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I think once your hedgie starts running on her wheel, it is safe to let her run a bit before you take her out, because they mostly poop and pee while they run  It works for me.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Babies are poop machines but as time goes on, they usually poop less on you, along with taking precautions everyone else has mentioned.  You're not a hedgehog owner until you get pooped on.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just love the sneaky poops when they are on your lap. They go under their blankets, poop and then when you go to rearrange you find it after it's already made a mess :lol: :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

You know the fleece pieces you put in their hedgie bag for sleep? Rub those on yourself every other day to get your scent on it. For one, it makes them used to your scent and makes them feel comfortable with you. Lastly, it somehow prevents (at least mine) hedgies from pooping on ya. Rex doesn't poop on me anymore since I started rubbing my scent on his sleeping bag fleece. When I stopped, he started pooping again. I figure it works.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Judi said:


> I have four baby hedgehogs and I took them all out to play last night, and they all pooped on me at the same time :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :shock: 
Now THAT's impressive!!

Synchronized pooping! :lol:

Should be a hedgielympic sport. :lol:

i kill me. :lol:


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

I have this issue too, which is a pain, since Titus sits on his hide-away pillowcase on my lap when I take him out. 

I'm perplexed as to how I'd actually rub my scent on it. Is there an actual effective way to do that, rather than sleeping on it for a few days? :roll:


----------

